# Covid 19 & tourism / international travel.



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








 Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted.  The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


especially as Germany are not exactly trailblazers in the fight against Covid. On the other hand, selfishly I want to see my family here, but I do think all countries deserve pity in fighting not only covid but the economic disaster that's engulfing the country. I wouldn't want to be making these decisions, dammed if you don't. I've seen noone actually come up with a balanced plan anywhere , just general moaning about a situation that we as individuals have to play our part but don't actually have to make any meaningful decisions


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

kaipa said:


> As much as I want to try and support Spain in its fight against Covid the decision to allow German tourists to enter Baleares isles in 2 weeks time whilst imposing perimeter restrictions on the rest of the country is unbelievable stupid and Spain will deserve no pity if by June it finds itself fighting another wave of infections.


A crazy situation which in all probability will result in another spike in infections and a much stricter lockdown than we have at present. I was hoping for my brother and his family to visit in September but fully expect and in many ways hope Spain keep borders closed to all but residents until Europe and beyond have their vaccine programs on a level where the scientists say its safe to travel But cant see that this year TBH.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can quite see all the main tourist areas doing everything to massage their numbers to make it look safer than it is. I expect all the internal comunidades to have relatively stable but also quite high numbers whilst Balearics, Valencia, Andalucia will miraculously claim to be next to zero. The result probably being a large number of local people becoming dangerously ill by August whilst the vaccinated folk boast of their generosity in saving the over-bloated, greedy tourist trade. As my Swedish neighbours said to the community " Its vitally important that all the facilities are open this year in the building as last year meant we couldn't rent our flat and that cost us!!"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Amazing that although much reduced there are still flights to and from most countries. Read that many flights from South America land in Madrid for many to scatter throughout Europe on connecting flights. Took a peep at arrivals today.








Arrivals Madrid Barajas International Airport - Arrivals of international and domestic flights Terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S


Madrid Barajas Airport (MAD). Arrivals of international and domestic flights to Madrid, terminals T1 T2 T3 T4 T4S. Flight status.




www.aeropuertomadrid-barajas.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Love the way the UK talks about going abroad in the summer. It is always presented as being a question of when they decide never any mention of decisions in destination countries. One moment you read articles about how useless the EU has been and how great the UK is then it's about how terrible it is they cant get away on holiday to Spain or Greece.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I think Boris and his chums want the British people to "staycation" and spend any money they have for holidays in the U.K and not abroad......heard on the Marr show earlier a UK Minister saying " _Extension to foreign holiday ban 'not ruled out_'" so it wouldn't surprise me if they extended the ban for most of the year.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Why not! Poitiers doesn’t come into it. I would like to get away infact booked 3 holidays this year, flexibility of course. However, if cases continue to rise in France and Spain I shall look elsewhere. The Spanish Ambassador was on TV saying they are doing all they can to open up for Brits as has the Tourism Minister.
There are some beautiful coasts in Britain. Just the unpredictable weather.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Boris Johnson is seeking to extend the lockdown powers for another six months " The Government is expected to receive approval from MPs to extend measures within the Coronavirus Act until October" so it does seem that we may not see any British Tourists on the Costas this year


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The number of repuntes in Spain is creeping up now and with the clear fact that it is going to be impossible to stop families getting


Megsmum said:


> You may think the reason is they're women, personally I don't "hate" anyone , I tend to judge in the job done, do you could add Northern Ireland Arlene to that group plus, rasb, Patel, ayusu, macron and many more mixed ability and from both sexes. Or as women to we know have to support other women just because they're women. Is that the way forward. Someone does a crap job but we either support then because they're of a particular gender, party or group for fear of offending and being disloyal. That's called progress 😂. That's laughable. As I said I prefer to judge on ability not gender, each to Thier own I suppose. To add , why justv the Uk you think Merkel and Ursula have a great rep in the EU. Sturgeon isn't even probably known outside of the UK by the general population as is neither Ayusu and many other low lying politicians



Calm down !! I meant it as an general observation.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I listen to LBC London in the mornings, that's all they're talking about.


Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Do you listen to Nick Abbot on LBC on a fri/sat night where the first 20 mins he tells it as it really is......totally a breath of fresh air


I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!

LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

xabiaxica said:


> I haven't no - but it sounds as if I'd enjoy that!
> 
> LBC first thing in the morning is my only contact with UK news stuff.


Steve Allen early A.M before the fawning Ferrari is light easy and hilarious.......but Nick Abbot is in a league of his own. Friday and Saturday is great.......Sunday he pus his more serious head on but have a listen, as I say he doesn't hold back........have a listen to Sat 20th here









Nick Abbot - The Whole Show


Listen to Nick Abbot - The Whole Show podcast by LBC Podcasting. The best podcasts in the UK.




www.radio-uk.co.uk


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

blondebob said:


> Can you supply an official link with this statement regarding July at the earliest.?
> 
> Matt Hancock was just on TV saying current restrictions could be eased on May 17th
> 
> ...


No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.

(ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).

What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jimenato said:


> No - nothing official - but it is being reported in various places including The Sun.
> 
> (ETA - also The Telegraph and The Times).
> 
> What HAS happened is that whereas before foreign travel was _implicitly_ banned because of the general travel restrictions (i.e. you couldn't get to the airport) it will now be _explicitly_ banned because those internal restriction are being lifted. The ban will be in place until 17th May but it is generally accepted that this will be extended because of the rising COVID numbers in many places.


Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Now they are saying that a 3rd wave is definitely going to hit uk ( presumably after summer when everyone returns with a new EU variant- that will please The Sun and Mail). We now know that the scientists have quietly been getting it right during the year and the rest totally wrong ( no surprise there) so I guess it will happen. Hope Netflix are listening because I think I will need quite a few new series to keep me going through the coming year!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought UK had its third wave with the UK variant.? Bojo "suggested" third wave yesterday, due to increasing cases in the EU. That's why I think they'll be a ban on travel here. For me it's devastating.. The vaccination program needs to get a push on. Variants are inevitable and probably here to stay with annual vacation like the flu. Personally, I wish they'd all try and at least pull together like they've asked the general public to do across the world. Knife edge time


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Spanish government under alot of pressure now to justify the situation concerning travel and semana santa. French and Germans can travel to Balearic isles etc but Spanish residence cant leave their perimeter zones. Commentators are suggesting that many Spanish will ignore much of the restrictions now they see them as unfair leading to a 4th wave by June. IMO there are 2 ways. Either keep borders closed and restrictions in place or allow everyone to travel. If not then the situation will end terribly for spain


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The other way to see it is if the Ballearics really do have a low infection rate (seems plausible being islands) why should they have their border closed? Just because the mainland CAs have theirs closed? 

The restrictions in Spain are not about stopping the Spanish entering the islands, they are about stopping them from leaving their CAs of residence. If France and Germany don't prohibit their citizens from leaving their regions, this is hardly Spain's fault.

But I agree that there is a certain animosity because people are not seeing it that way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Also being reported Spain has now taken UK off the travel ban list.. hence the new travel £5000k fine for traveling out of UK. Me thinks UK Government given heads up and want to prevent people booking


Yes, it's sort of off the ban list, in that there's no travel ban from the UK.

However, anyone landing in Spain has to fulifill certain requirements...

The 'Stanley Johnson Clause' of doing up your holiday home to sell or let it, isn't on the list.

So although the UK says that people can leave to do so, Spain still won't let them in.

It's even clear on the updated & current info. from the UK govt.






Entry requirements - Spain travel advice


Latest FCDO travel advice for Spain including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




www.gov.uk







> *Permitted reasons to enter Spain after 30 March 2021*
> From 6pm (GMT+1) on 30 March 2021 (5pm / GMT in the Canary Islands), passenger travel between the UK and Spain will resume, however entry restrictions and testing requirements will remain in force. Only Spanish citizens, those who are legally resident in Spain or those who can demonstrate through documentary evidence an essential need to enter Spain, will be allowed to enter the country. Permitted circumstances include:
> 
> Holders of a long-stay visa issued by a Member State or Schengen Associated State, who are travelling onto said country.
> ...


----------

